# Ring Bearers



## Lord of Ry'leh (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm just curious about this...I want to know who holds the rings of power. I'm a bit fuzzy on this, but I remember something about rings being destroyed...but of the remaining ones, who holds them?


----------



## Aulë (Jan 5, 2003)

Ring Of Vilya: Elrond (originally Gil-Galad)
Ring Of Nenya: Galadriel
Ring Of Narya: Gandalf (originally Cirdan)


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 5, 2003)

The Webmaster, probably!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 5, 2003)

LOL Eledhwen, yes Pippin_Took is correct but did the other rings belong to Celebrimbor and someone else before Gil-Galad and Cídan, and didn't Gil-Galad give Narya to Círdan (i forget why but he had Vilya and Narya, he kept Vilya (which later went to Elrond) and he gave Narya to Círdan (which later went to Gandalf), also the 3 didnt have a power over their keepers (or anyone else) did they? i mean so it was difficult for the bearer to give them up, i which case Gil-Galad was very strong willed!

Here endeth thy second rant!

Thôl


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 5, 2003)

Good point. The Elven Rings were supposed to be ruled by the One Ring too, but the spell must have been weakened by Sauron never having had access to them, so maybe they were easier to give up. Even so, it says something about Gil-galad and Círdan - remember the trouble over the Silmarils and the Nauglafring.


----------



## Lord of Ry'leh (Jan 5, 2003)

Now, those three are just the Elven rings?

All the dwarf rings were detroyed?


----------



## goldmare (Jan 5, 2003)

I think some dwarf rings were destroyed and some were in Sauron's keeping (FotR, Council of Elrond, when the dwarves are speaking of the offer of the Mordor messenger- "Find it (the One Ring), and three rings that the Dwarf-sires possessed of old shall be returned to you..."). Then again, Sauron could have more than that and just not say he does. But I don't think the Elven Rings had a power over their masters like the One Ring did. I always thought of the Elven Rings as symbols of the wearers' power and leadership of their people. Since the One Ring could control the other rings, that meant it could kind of control all three of the races that were given rings, which would give whoever had the One Ring a whole lot of power. Only that power, power over the three greatest races, could attract so many people like the One Ring did; besides, Sauron put a little of himself into the ring, and that may be another reason it has held sway over so many people.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 5, 2003)

The holders of the dwarven rings were never revealed (bar Thror & co.). This was mainly because the dwarves never told anyone else about their ring, not even their next of kin sometimes.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 6, 2003)

The elven rings were held by Gandalf, Elrond, and Galadriel. The dwarven rings were either destroyed by dragons eating the bearers or regained by Sauron. and the Nine we all know where they are.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 6, 2003)

*Red, White and Blue*

I just realised that the colours of the Elven Rings are the same as those of the flags of the main allies of WWII. Is this a coincidence?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 6, 2003)

Probably. That would be way too close to being allegorical for Tolkien.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 6, 2003)

> _From_ Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age
> It is said that the foundation of each of the Seven Hordes of the Dwarf-kings of old was a golden ring; but all those hordes were long ago plundered and the Dragons devoured them, and of the Seven Rings some were consumed in fire and some Sauron recovered


Just some concrete evidence there.


----------

